# Bill introduced to add CBD to DSHEA?s supplement definitions



## Arnold (Jan 16, 2020)

*Bill introduced to add CBD to DSHEA?s supplement definitions*

Building on a regulatory foundation already laid for hemp ingredients, Rep. Collin Peterson (D-MN) has proposed a bill that would include CBD under the definition of dietary supplements found in DSHEA.

*READ MORE -->* HTTPS://WWW.NUTRAINGREDIENTS-USA.CO...-TO-ADD-CBD-TO-DSHEA-S-SUPPLEMENT-DEFINITIONS


----------

